
A gifted physicist reduced to living in his car: what killed Hamid Alamdari? - auggierose
https://www.theguardian.com/cities/2019/nov/12/a-gifted-physicist-reduced-to-living-in-his-car-what-killed-hamid-alamdari
======
patrickstar13
RIP, will be missed:(

